
Lamson Project Ideas - twampss
http://zedshaw.com/blog/2009-05-20.html
======
oomkiller
I really wish we could kind of dump email as a technology, since it's really
outgrown what it was originally designed to do.

What I'd like to see is mass adoption of Jabber/XMPP, since it handles IM
stuff, along with tons of other features. I think it could probably totally
replace e-mail, since most servers and clients support offline messaging, so
you can queue up messages even when you're not online. Also, imagine how
everything would change if you used IM for password resets or signup
confirmations, instead of having to wait a few minutes to get an e-mail with
your info, it would be nearly instant.

Another cool possibility I see with Jabber mass-adoption is authentication.
You could develop (if there isn't already) a way for people to login
everywhere with only their jabber id, and then the site could just IM you to
ask if it was really you who attempted to sign-in. This is a lot like OpenID,
except I think alot faster and probably a lot easier to implement.

~~~
rcoder
XMPP solves many of the issues with email only because it requires explicit
whitelisting of message senders, and because it's still a niche ecosystem
compared to email. Most users don't even _try_ to accomplish cross-domain
message sending, much less extensive file transfers or server-side storage and
archiving of messages, no matter what the server capabilities might be.

As a set of protocols, SMTP and IMAP are both pretty well-suited for the task
they set out to accomplish. Furthermore, the delays you mentioned in message
delivery are largely due to intermediate spam filters and store-and-forward
queues, not inherent issues with email as a transfer mechanism.

~~~
oomkiller
Cross-domain messaging is easy, as long as you either accept all servers, or
at least whitelist the ones you want, and have the S2S port forwarded, or
better yet, no NAT at all. Same goes for file transfer, but I will admit I've
never personally succeeded at a file transfer, but I couldn't get DCC to work
either.

One of the big differences between this approach and email is that it would be
a prompt-based system, instead of a switch applications and click the link. By
prompt-based I mean that it would pop up a window asking, instead of you
having to go look for it (and possibly open Outlook, Mail, or some other heavy
app thats not running 24/7 like most people leave IM messengers)

------
jodrellblank
_This one is simple: MS Exchange dominates the corporate world, but it is used
like a giant file share by the users. They attach 40MB presentations and send
them to hundreds of people without even thinking. This is then actually
duplicated to each user for no real reason (at least it did last time I used
Exchange)_

Must have been a long time ago - Exchange _2003_ stopped doing that.

------
jacobolus
Email provides such a wonderful interface. I definitely wish that blogs w/
comments, web fora, etc. (not to mention bug trackers), used interfaces like
email/nntp, instead of little web boxes. If I could make blog posts by sending
an email, and then receive all the comments as emails, to be sorted into a
thread by my email cleint, that would be fantastic.

~~~
iamwil
I'll take the bait and plug posterous here: <http://www.posterous.com>

------
jawngee
Lamson is pretty awesome, been dicking around with it as a possible mailing
list solution for projects on massify, but I can think of a kajillion things
to do with it.

~~~
samueladam
Care sharing like zed? ;)

------
tomiles
Nice and useful project. It shows a lot of potential. Skimmed through the code
and it seems easy enough to build a simple app, even for Python beginners like
me.

------
grandalf
or just use google groups...

